# Knott's Halloween Haunt



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Knott's Scary Farm site is up. Dates are Sept.25-Nov 1. 
Mazes
New for 2008!
"Quarantine" movie tie-in
Alien Annihilation 3-D laser tag
The Labyrinth
Slaughterhouse
Club Blood
Cornstalkers

Returning Mazes:
The Doll Factory
Killer Clown Kollege
Pyromaniax
Black Widow's Cavern
The Asylum
13 Axe Murder Manor
Lost Vegas in 3-D


----------

